# Coming soon - Smokey Barn Blend



## Chris_on_caffeine

So, I've spent a while working on a new blend. I have a good idea of what I want this blend to achieve, but I would like to get some constructive feedback (plus it's nice to give something back to the forum).

This is where you come in:

The first 5 replies to confirm, will get a free 500g bag of our new blend. That's all the coffee info you're gonna get







(for now)

I'd like to offer this to those that missed out on the last give away. All I ask is £2.70 for postage.

Happy drinking!

Chris


----------



## RisingPower

Ooo Oo oo, me me me!


----------



## bubbajvegas

Yes please 

Let me know payment details if I'm chosen


----------



## Big Tony

Me please please... How would you like the £2.70?


----------



## RisingPower

BTW, what's in the blend or is this going to be something to try and figure out? (That would be interesting)


----------



## aphelion

Yes please


----------



## gman147

Yes please









I'm off to work for now, if you send me info via pm I'll pick it up during the day ..


----------



## RoloD

Me too if it's not too late.


----------



## rmcgandara

I would like it too. plus you need someone with a lower end machine (Carezza paired with an ascaso I1) to try the blend


----------



## Pdalowsky

am i too late it seems?

if not happy to send the postage immediately


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

RisingPower, bubbajvegas, Big Tony (love your signature), Aphelion, Poona - I will PM you all. Sorry to those that missed out - I'll do another one soon.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Big Tony

Woohoo... can't wait..


----------



## chelleon

New to the Forum, But would love to be a reviewer and hopefully long time user of said beans! Fingers crossed, I'm not too late!


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

chelleon said:


> New to the Forum, But would love to be a reviewer and hopefully long time user of said beans! Fingers crossed, I'm not too late!


Sorry bud, now closed to participants. Keep an eye for next time.

Okay here's the background on this blend:

I've been working on this for a while and the main origin for this blend (but which actually has the smallest % content) is the Yirgacheffe Dumerso GR1. This coffee is a beast, probably THE craziest coffee I've ever tasted. But, not always in a good way. The mega fruit and blueberrys are difficult to handle, it's not forgiving at all and can have people running for the hills. I also find it lacks mouthfeel and sweetness. But still, I know it has massive potential and I want to exploit that.

So, the concept - you may have noticed 'Turkish Delight' as one of the taste descriptors for the Dumerso. It's definitely there, you can smell it on the grounds and that got me thinking 'what if I could add more chocolate, more sweetness and actually try to replicate something more like the actual chocolate bar itself?'.

Why not, right?, So what I've got in this blend so far is:

37.5% Tanzania Peaberry Hope

37.5% Colombia finca la cascada

25% Yirgacheffe Dumserso GR1

The Tanzania really packs out the blend with it's massive body, mouthfeel and adds some sweetness with the fruity berry/grape notes. The Colombia adds more sweet with chocolate.. lots of chocolate. leaving just 25% Dumerso for the purple flavour kick.

So the aim was Turkish delight, but I think it's kinda gone more into a soft centre chocolate, like a strawberry cream, but with some sort of purple flavour too. I can't quite figure it out yet so I'm still working with it. But, what I will say, I think this is a flippin mega espresso, and gorgeous cappuccino, so much sweet, so much choc and with a hint of something crazy to finish it off. I'm really pleased with it so I hope you are too!

What I'm more tempted to do now is send the participants a 200g bag of each of the components so you can play around with the % yourself, see what you like best then I can replicate it here and see what you're on about. Sound good?


----------



## RisingPower

Sounds rubbish really









I much prefer so's to blends, but it depends on what you're trying to achieve, I'd love to have a go at blending those 3 though


----------



## aphelion

smokeybarn said:


> What I'm more tempted to do now is send the participants a 200g bag of each of the components so you can play around with the % yourself, see what you like best then I can replicate it here and see what you're on about. Sound good?


Sounds like an interesting strategy..

You'll probably end up with 5 very different blends, which may confuse things further for you?

(e.g. if i don't like one of them, I might leave it out.)

I like the idea though, willing to give it a shot!









p.s. might be worth putting some restrictions on (i.e. we must use all 3 coffees, must have at least 25% yirgacheffe etc..)


----------



## gman147

Yeah so many variables too that we need to control as much as possible.

Looking forward to testing it out for you.

I'll play around with % content, extraction times and grind settings.


----------



## Glenn

That's a good concept Chris - crowdsourced blending


----------



## bubbajvegas

yeah it will be fun to blend the SO's ourselves and taste them singularly before blending but it maybe better for your feed back if you suggest maybe 3 different percentage blends you would possible use for us to try so that you get 5 feedback on each variable rather than lots of different variables?


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

Goodo, I think if you try my suggested %'s first and give me feedback, that would be best. Then, if you think you find a better % balance, let me know and I'll try it out for myself.

One point though, I'll probably roast tomorrow, please give the beans plenty of resting time, (5 days min)


----------



## bubbajvegas

smokeybarn said:


> please give the beans plenty of resting time, (5 days min)


will work out just nicely for a sleepless caffeine fueled weekend then,just what i like


----------



## RisingPower

smokeybarn said:


> Goodo, I think if you try my suggested %'s first and give me feedback, that would be best. Then, if you think you find a better % balance, let me know and I'll try it out for myself.
> 
> One point though, I'll probably roast tomorrow, please give the beans plenty of resting time, (5 days min)


Crikey, 5 days?

Only rest mine a few days normally, still degassing after 2-3 days or...?


----------



## bubbajvegas

mine usually get 5-7 but have used sooner if my timings of deliveries have been out,then again ive had beans rested 14 days that were great,infact last red brick i had was better after 15 days


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

The Dumerso is a bugger for de-gassing, ideally I'd leave it 10days +

But as someone else says, "lifes too short" ...to piss around waiting forever for beans to degas


----------



## Pdalowsky

Let us know when this can be bought

I would happily be a paying guinea pig too.

One question - if you had gone the 500 g, bag route, am i not right in thinking no two cups would ever be the same? I mean if you throw those three beans into the one bag and shake it up, you are surely going to get different quantities on each handful of beans that you grind?


----------



## Big Tony

Thanks for the update. I've had the GR2 on my list of 'to buys' so I'm well chuffed that I'm finally going to get a go at it. I'm currently sampling a few of your coffees already and must say that the Peaberry Hope is lovely and fruity. I'm excited to mix the blends for you but I agree that you are potentially going to get a very mixed bag in relation to feedback. I would (like bubba said) advise us on % mix per coffee. For instance, I like an 18g coffee so if I were looking at your 3, I would probably go with the following:

37.5% Tanzania Peaberry Hope - 6.8g

37.5% Colombia finca la cascada - 6.8g

25% Yirgacheffe Dumserso GR1 - 4.5g

Total of 18.1g

You could ask us to conduct 5 samples. Maybe something like the one above and four other variations? You could also ask us to stick to a total weight per coffee so you might ask me to reduce my weight to 16g. Just a thought

Either way....I'm very excited


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

Pdalowsky said:


> Let us know when this can be bought
> 
> I would happily be a paying guinea pig too.
> 
> One question - if you had gone the 500 g, bag route, am i not right in thinking no two cups would ever be the same? I mean if you throw those three beans into the one bag and shake it up, you are surely going to get different quantities on each handful of beans that you grind?


Correct, but there's always variables (no 2 roasts are ever the same for a start), you just have to rely on the law of averages. The results should't be too far out.


----------



## Pdalowsky

Excellent - was just intrigued......results depending it may well work to sell these as a three bean combo pack with instructions on the amount of each per brew.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

Big Tony said:


> Thanks for the update. I've had the GR2 on my list of 'to buys' so I'm well chuffed that I'm finally going to get a go at it.


 Do you mean the GR1 (Dumerso)?



Big Tony said:


> I'm currently sampling a few of your coffees already and must say that the Peaberry Hope is lovely and fruity. I'm excited to mix the blends for you but I agree that you are potentially going to get a very mixed bag in relation to feedback. I would (like bubba said) advise us on % mix per coffee. For instance, I like an 18g coffee so if I were looking at your 3, I would probably go with the following:
> 
> 37.5% Tanzania Peaberry Hope - 6.8g
> 
> 37.5% Colombia finca la cascada - 6.8g
> 
> 25% Yirgacheffe Dumserso GR1 - 4.5g
> 
> Total of 18.1g
> 
> You could ask us to conduct 5 samples. Maybe something like the one above and four other variations? You could also ask us to stick to a total weight per coffee so you might ask me to reduce my weight to 16g. Just a thought
> 
> Either way....I'm very excited


Interesting thought, but I don't want to get too bogged down with analysm (is that a word?). You'll all have your own favourite ways that you like to make your coffees. I would say just do what you normally do so you have something to compare it to







then let me know what you did so I can possibly re-create it here.

If it was me, I'd make up a bag of total say 150g at the sugguested % then just start using it as per normal. After that, if you think it could be tweaked then start making singular shots at your own %. Either way, it's all good.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

Pdalowsky said:


> Excellent - was just intrigued......results depending it may well work to sell these as a three bean combo pack with instructions on the amount of each per brew.


Now there's a new product idea!


----------



## bubbajvegas

If you haven't yet posted any chance of a few spare empty bags to put the blended beans in between tastings?

Thanks


----------



## Big Tony

smokeybarn said:


> Do you mean the GR1 (Dumerso)?
> 
> Interesting thought, but I don't want to get too bogged down with analysm (is that a word?). You'll all have your own favourite ways that you like to make your coffees. I would say just do what you normally do so you have something to compare it to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then let me know what you did so I can possibly re-create it here.
> 
> If it was me, I'd make up a bag of total say 150g at the sugguested % then just start using it as per normal. After that, if you think it could be tweaked then start making singular shots at your own %. Either way, it's all good.


Yep GR1... my bad.

Like you said... I'll just throw them together (measured of course) and tweak here and there. Can't wait


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

I've only had 2 people pay their postage so far, Robin & Chris. Chop chop now, check ur inbox for details...


----------



## aphelion

smokeybarn said:


> I've only had 2 people pay their postage so far, Robin & Chris. Chop chop now, check ur inbox for details...


Haven't received an e-mail yet


----------



## bubbajvegas

aphelion said:


> Haven't received an e-mail yet


I got a PM on here,not an email,worth checking that?


----------



## aphelion

bubbajvegas said:


> I got a PM on here,not an email,worth checking that?


Nope, didn't get either..


----------



## Big Tony

I didn't get a pm either


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

Oops, my bad..

I remember what happened now, it makes you wait 300 seconds before sending another pm, I put it off till later then forgot


----------



## aphelion

smokeybarn said:


> Oops, my bad..


Payment sent

Cheers


----------



## Pablo

Darn it!! I always seem to miss out on trying out new beans.

If you need any more testers, please let me know


----------



## Big Tony

payment sent... thanks


----------



## Big Tony

Just to let you know, I'm going to do a video review on these beans as well


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

Right, got everyone's pack sent out today. I had to re-roast the lot as we had a wholesale order come in last minute, so your beans are super fresh and will need a bit of time.


----------



## bubbajvegas

Great stuff,Looks like next weekend of caffeine overdosing then ?


----------



## gman147

smokeybarn said:


> I've only had 2 people pay their postage so far, Robin & Chris. Chop chop now, check ur inbox for details...


Really?......

25 Mar 2013 Payment For Smokey Barn Coffee Roasters	Completed	Details Payment For Smokey Barn Coffee Roasters 5K081380LL430920B -£2.70 GBP


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

poona said:


> Really?......
> 
> 25 Mar 2013 Payment For Smokey Barn Coffee Roasters	Completed	Details Payment For Smokey Barn Coffee Roasters 5K081380LL430920B -£2.70 GBP


Yup, They've all been received now


----------



## aphelion

smokeybarn said:


> Right, got everyone's pack sent out today. I had to re-roast the lot as we had a wholesale order come in last minute, so your beans are super fresh and will need a bit of time.


Looking forward to it

Cheers


----------



## Big Tony

Can't wait... Whoop whoop


----------



## RisingPower

Awesome, all arrived today, can't wait to try them. Just a shame about having to wait 5 days for the dumerso to degas


----------



## gman147

Now have a SuperJolly to play with too


----------



## Big Tony

Arrived safe and well... Standby for review and photos.... C'mon, degas degas degas


----------



## gman147

Think I'll make a start on these as soon as my Bolivian runs out. Should be in a couple of days.


----------



## aphelion

Thanks, all arrived safe


----------



## bubbajvegas

Yep,arrived here too ?


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

Okay The Dumerso has had about 5 days now I think, lets have a try and see what you think...


----------



## RisingPower

smokeybarn said:


> Okay The Dumerso has had about 5 days now I think, lets have a try and see what you think...


I used a bit too much dumerso in the blend today, it was mainly blueberries and stone fruit I got with a bit of chocolate...









I'll try it with a lot less dumerso tomorrow.

The one thing which really struck me was the smell of blueberries on opening the dumerso.

Edit: Tried today with 8g peaberry, 8g colombian, 5g dumerso, definitely quite chocolatey with blueberry strongly there. Blueberry delight?


----------



## bubbajvegas

hopefully will be starting on this tomorrow


----------



## gman147

Will start tomorrow morning. The SuperJolly will get the best out of these.


----------



## rodabod

I have read (I'm not a roaster myself) that roasting the different beans together results in a different flavour, for what it's worth.

You could use separately roasted beans as an advantage though by allowing different roasts depending on the beans, eg. keeping the Yirgacheffe lighter to keep fruit flavour, and roasting a Brazilian darker to get treacly sweetness.

One issue I've found with mixing blends at home is that some beans require quite different grinds, and some extract at different rates.

The current Has Bean Blake blend seems to try to attempt a Yirgacheffe flavoured espresso. Some people (including me) really like it, but others don't. Not everyone likes those Ethiopian naturals I suppose. And the current Square Mile Sweet shop is a bit like that too.

When the Kenyans arrive, maybe we can look forward to some blackcurrant flavoured espresso blends for a change.


----------



## RisingPower

rodabod said:


> I have read (I'm not a roaster myself) that roasting the different beans together results in a different flavour, for what it's worth.
> 
> You could use separately roasted beans as an advantage though by allowing different roasts depending on the beans, eg. keeping the Yirgacheffe lighter to keep fruit flavour, and roasting a Brazilian darker to get treacly sweetness.
> 
> One issue I've found with mixing blends at home is that some beans require quite different grinds, and some extract at different rates.
> 
> The current Has Bean Blake blend seems to try to attempt a Yirgacheffe flavoured espresso. Some people (including me) really like it, but others don't. Not everyone likes those Ethiopian naturals I suppose. And the current Square Mile Sweet shop is a bit like that too.
> 
> When the Kenyans arrive, maybe we can look forward to some blackcurrant flavoured espresso blends for a change.


Sorry, you're giving advice on roasting, to, a roaster?


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

Roasting blends as one has been mentioned before. But for me, the inconsistencies with beans roasting at different rates would give a much poorer result compared to any problems from grinding/extraction. For me I love the Ethiopian Naturals, but like you say, not everyone does. Hopefully (nearly) everyone can at least appreciate a nice balance (blend) of fruit and choc though?


----------



## aphelion

Exciting, i've just finished a bag of Wote Natural from Hasbean, so very interested in how the Dumerso compares to this









To fully understand your blend, i'm trying each bean in isolation - then will put them together in your suggested ratio.

I'm hoping by doing this, I can get a better idea of what to tweak (if I need to).

Cheers


----------



## gman147

Ok first reflection -

Flushed 2 lots of Grindz through the SJ to make sure she was as clean as can be.

First up Ethiopian Dumerso heavy @ 80% with the other 20% made up of 10% Colombian 10% Tanz as I wanted to test the weight of the fruit base from the Dumerso whilst not leaving it alone.

Espresso - Extraction 20g beans > 18g grinds with 2g stale purge > 25 second standard shot with no adjustment to grinder (this was a stroke of luck)

Powerful aroma of blueberries and cream which doesn't alter to the taste. After a quick sip steamed my whole milk for a flat white and with the power of the Fracino this takes all of 20 seconds.

Flat white - Blueberry and Elderberry with cream much like those Onken Yogurts, small hint of smokey chocolate but this was overpowered by the fruity smoothness. Tastes like some sort of infused milkshake and is very easy to forget that you are drinking coffee!!

Look foward to tipping the balance later in favour of the columbian to try and balance the notes.


----------



## garydyke1

Wote Natural is the coffee welcoming my returned sense of smell and taste .....back from planet manflu

This is gonna be sensory overload


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

poona said:


> is very easy to forget that you are drinking coffee!!


Told ya it was crazy!









Looking forward to hearing all experiements.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

aphelion said:


> To fully understand your blend, i'm trying each bean in isolation - then will put them together in your suggested ratio.
> 
> I'm hoping by doing this, I can get a better idea of what to tweak (if I need to).


Good idea


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

I just tried 33% 33% 33% and it works pretty well actually, brings out more of the purple flavours. Worth trying..


----------



## gman147

That's my next. I've mixed the majority this way.


----------



## RisingPower

smokeybarn said:


> I just tried 33% 33% 33% and it works pretty well actually, brings out more of the purple flavours. Worth trying..


Hmm, interesting, maybe did get a slight hint of turkish delight with equal ratios







Maybe even more dumerso?


----------



## bubbajvegas

ok so just had my first shot of this,37.5% each of peaberry and finca with 25% gr1,same grinder setting as my previous coffee,grumpy mules organic espresso produced 35g and 2oz out of 17g in 28 seconds,wow,a fantastic tasting shot,took me a bit surprised because i got all the fruity zinginess i was expecting but without the unpleasant acidity,very difficult to pinpoint on first tasting,definately some floral notes,and the berry flavour but more like you suggest in the soft centered chocolate,very balanced to the point of i dont really want to change the ratios but after the 150g ive mixed ill have a play,after all it is a tasting experiment,,it had a great lingering aftertaste,very pleasent even though the body was a little thin but i probably ran it a little long,i think next go i'll tighten up the grind a touch and go a little less volume,very intriguing though in a good way


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

Awesome, sounds like progress


----------



## bubbajvegas

right,grind tightened slightly to give 31g from 17g in 25 seconds,about 1.8 oz(will go slightly finer again),slightly better body,still a great fruity taste(struggling to put my finger on a particular taste)but wouldnt suit me for an everyday espresso blend,would be great as a guest,just too lively although like mentioned before low acidity for such amazing flavours,the aftertaste is definately chocolately,ganache like,i will stick with the rest of the 150g mix and have yet to try in milk(tomorrow morning)then i think ill split peaberry and finca 40-40 and gr1 20,and may try peaberry 50,finca 30 and gr1 20 for a more full bodied espresso?the beans have been roasted perfectly in my opinion aswell


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

bubbajvegas said:


> the beans have been roasted perfectly in my opinion aswell


Why thank you









I think this could be (where someone mentioned earlier) about selling the 'blend your own' product. I.e. If you want a crazy guest blend style - you can. If you want something more everyday - you can (with the blending notes included).


----------



## bubbajvegas

smokeybarn said:


> I think this could be (where someone mentioned earlier) about selling the 'blend your own' product. I.e. If you want a crazy guest blend style - you can. If you want something more everyday - you can (with the blending notes included).


yeah,the ratios im on with at the mo(37.5,37.5,25)would be an amazing drink if i went into a coffee shop and saw it as a special,id be blown away and enjoy it immensely but would i want a 250g bag of it,not really,but as we have it to try with a good quantity of beans to play with im sure ill enjoy every combination as the base beans are fantastic,in fact i cant wait to try the gr1 in the syphon at the weekend,i suspect it will be something special indeed,

plenty of enjoyment and feedback to come


----------



## rodabod

RisingPower said:


> Sorry, you're giving advice on roasting, to, a roaster?


Well, no, this is a discussion forum, or at least I thought it was! I thought we might want to discuss the fact that it might not taste the same if roasted homogenously. The other discussion points were for the experimenters to consider, as I too am an experimenter with blends.


----------



## RisingPower

rodabod said:


> Well, no, this is a discussion forum, or at least I thought it was! I thought we might want to discuss the fact that it might not taste the same if roasted homogenously. The other discussion points were for the experimenters to consider, as I too am an experimenter with blends.


I just found it unusual you were giving experience which you admitted not to having to someone who roasts as a business is all.


----------



## rodabod

It wasn't really directed at the original poster, but to those who are trying out blending which seems to be the current topic.

I don't think there's anything wrong with me stating that I read something from elsewhere either. What is wrong is when people try and state something bluntly as fact. Before I offered up my thoughts, I mentioned that I'm not a roaster, and that it was only something I'd read. I reckon that's fair enough.

Anyway, it's just a forum, and next to none of us really know who each other are. Let's get back on topic!


----------



## bubbajvegas

So in milk this morning for the first time,double shot 6oz flat white,totally lost just a slightly sweeter tasting cup of milk,hints of strawberry,disappointing but that's my taste being mainly an espresso drinker with just one milky drink 1st thing in the morn I like the espresso to really cut through


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

Well, this is what it's all about







finding the right balance. At the moment I think it seems to be heading towards a 3 way even split.


----------



## aphelion

As expected, the gr1 is a total beast (love it!)

The other 2 have some delicate flavours, so I don't want to "splat" those with too much gr1 (as per your blend suggestion)

My initial thoughts are your blend/balance is very good already (i'm liking the fruity chocolate combo)

Will experiment more this week and report back!









Cheers


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

Cool! Thanks


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

I just tried the ratio of 40% GR1, 40% Colombia, 20% Peaberry. For me it doesn't work because it lacks the body and sweetness from the peaberry.

So, I think what I'm seeing is there are 2 options:

1) Acidic/fruity/crazy: would drink occasionally (33/33/33)

2) Chocolatey/sweet/hint of crazy: could drink everyday (37/37/(25 GR1))

Thoughts? Bear in my this is a business decision (i.e. need to sell products!), not a personal preference


----------



## aphelion

Yeah, if this is your "house blend" i'd go for mass appeal everyday kind of thing (from a business point of view).


----------



## bubbajvegas

Definitely option 2 over 1 but for me at the mo it's still too crazy for an everyday blend,will see what happens with some different ratios,I suppose we will get a better pic when we've heard more from everyone ?


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

Lol too crazy for ya, definitely wouldn't recommend a straight shot of Dumerso for you then









I love both versions for different reasons. I wouldn't say it was a 'house blend' though, it's not generic enough for that







. But it is something everyone should try.

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## aphelion

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## aphelion

Given any thoughts to a name yet?

Dumesosaurus?


----------



## bubbajvegas

Yeah I am enjoying it and with the ratios being used I'm obviously gonna have some gr1 left for 100% espressos and the siphon


----------



## Big Tony

Ok, so here is my first experience with these beans and a few photos for your viewing pleasure







I started by opening each bag and getting my nose in there to see what I could smell. I then stuck my hand to the bottom and mixed all the beans up and stuck my nose in again to see if I could smell anything different. Here is what I could smell:

Tanzania Peaberry Hope - On first smell it was a mixture of fruit and flowers. In particular, I thought I could smell lilly and grapes. I mixed the bag and the smell became a little smoother and I could smell a hint of wood/earth. All in all, a light fragrance that was lovely to take in.

Colombia finca la cascada - On first smell it was quite milky with hints of chocolate. I mixed the bag up and got a husky fruity smell. It was kind of like a fruit and nut bar!

Yirgacheffe Dumserso GR1 - Well, I was looking forward to this one the most and it didn't disappoint. The smell of blueberries is so strong that you can't help smiling. It is kind of weird but an absolute assault on the nose and not in a bad way! When you mix the bag the smell just intensifies with an added sweetness which I think is where people think the muffin element comes in.

After the smell test I weighed my beans out as follows:

37.5% Tanzania Peaberry Hope - 6.7g

37.5% Colombia finca la cascada - 6.7g

25% Yirgacheffe Dumserso GR1 - 4.5g

It should have come in at 17.9g but the scales said 18g.

I went ahead and warmed some milk up in a frothing jug and then purged the system and filled the shot pitcher up with hot water. I put the beans through the Eureka Mignon which was dialled in to give me 2oz in 27-30 secs before this experiment. The grinds came out lovely and fluffy and as I stirred them up, I was hit with so many fruity and chocolatey aromas it was difficult to pick out what was what.

I loaded my La Marzocco 17g basket and placed it into the naked PF. I then used my motta tamper and click mat to ensure a consistent and flat tamp. I picked up a tamping technique on how to achieve a flat tamp every time and I haven't been disappointed yet.

I loaded everything up and timed the shot. There was no spluttering and the coffee started coming through at about 5 seconds.... the smell was amazing to be honest. I stopped the shot at 30 seconds and after settling down I could see that I had produced 1.5oz of coffee with quite a large head of crema.

I finished up making the coffee in one of the illy cups that Dave sent over and have to say that it was one of the nicest coffees I've had since I started this obsession! First impressions were lots of fruit but maybe not as much blueberry as I'd expected. The chocolately earthy taste of the Colombia gives a nice balance alongside the tangy fruitiness of the Peaberry Hope. The GR1 is definitely noticeable and the blueberry mixes well with the grape taste from the Peaberry, but I think it needs to be on a par with the others to bring this coffee to its best. My next mix will be a 33% across the board to see whether I agree with others. I'm also going to try and dial my grinder back a little to see whether I can get 2oz in 27-30 secs. In the meantime, check out the pics and let me know what you think....


----------



## Big Tony




----------



## Big Tony




----------



## Big Tony




----------



## Big Tony




----------



## The Systemic Kid

Whahaay!! That looks pretty darn good.

.......like the chocolate biscuit, big Tony. Did you bake it yourself??


----------



## RisingPower

Tried 11g colombian, 10g dumerso today. Didn't work at all









I liked the even blend the most out of the combos tried so far.


----------



## bubbajvegas

RisingPower said:


> Tried 11g colombian, 10g dumerso today. Didn't work at all


Looool,bet that was a funky drink


----------



## RisingPower

bubbajvegas said:


> Looool,bet that was a funky drink


Funky and a bit flat imo without the peaberry. That and it may have been slightly underextracted meant it was verging on sour.


----------



## gman147

In a weird way, the colombian is my least favourite taste but I can't help but keep it in the frame. It appears to 'need' it in there!

40 / 40 / 20 gr1 is my fav weighting thus far.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

Yup, I think it needs to be there to:

a) add chocolate

b) act as some sort of buffer to keep the other two from clashing


----------



## Big Tony

The Systemic Kid said:


> Whahaay!! That looks pretty darn good.
> 
> .......like the chocolate biscuit, big Tony. Did you bake it yourself??


Thanks Patrick,

My technique is coming good now







I've been practising extra hard and with the help of everyone on here, things are looking good


----------



## RisingPower

smokeybarn said:


> Yup, I think it needs to be there to:
> 
> a) add chocolate
> 
> b) act as some sort of buffer to keep the other two from clashing


I was just curious, I figured more blueberry and more chocolate, didn't work out though


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Big Tony said:


> Thanks Patrick,
> 
> My technique is coming good now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been practising extra hard and with the help of everyone on here, things are looking good


Looks really good too, Big Tony. You've come a long way. Nice one.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

RisingPower said:


> I was just curious, I figured more blueberry and more chocolate, didn't work out though


Yeah I tried this morning with less peaberry, didn't work either. They all need to be there, just a case of fine tuning.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

Hey Tony, great review & glad you liked it!


----------



## bubbajvegas

So the next batch was 50% pea 30% finca 20% gr1,had various different grinds and timings with the best being 29g from 17g 25secs,bout 1.7oz,all shots were very chocolatey,still the tang of black fruits but all quite bitter which I personally like but for the masses doubtful,would deffo go with 37.5,37.5,25 over this,next up think ill try the 33 split


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

Unusual for it to be bitter, but hey ho, interesting ratio!


----------



## bubbajvegas

It's more like a tasty 80% cocoa dark choccy bar bitterness rather than an unpleasant burnt bitterness,infact the aftertaste and coating in my mouth is lovely,think I'm gonna have to have another


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

Ahh gotcha.

Any ideas on a name for this blend?


----------



## bubbajvegas

Ill have a think,"barnstormer"


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

lol, love it!.. but not for this one


----------



## aphelion

Turkish delight was originally called "lokum" I think..

Following on the theme, could you use that in the name??


----------



## bubbajvegas

ok,wrap up time from me,ive just finished off with 33% split as my final tastings and it was too acidic for my taste,from my point of view the 37.5% pea,finca,25% gr1 is the best,initially i though it was a bit too funky for an everyday blend and better suited to a guest blend but having lived with dumerso for a while and maybe it has been tamed with more rest id be happy to buy it,

on a side note i had the dumerso in the syphon this morning and it didnt disappoint especially once it was quite a bit cooler,a real explosion of berries and very clean tasting,will enjoy testing the remaining beans as single origins as espresso and in syphon,may even combine the pea and finca as an espresso,

thank-you chris for the opportunity to have some fun and enjoy some beautifully roasted beans,

and as far as names go i think you were spot on with the soft centres description so maybe smokey barn's 'berry blast','purple monster','fruit n choc','soft centres'...im sure you'll come up with something,looool


----------



## RisingPower

Tried it in aeropress for the first time yesterday, absolutely gorgeous and very blueberryish, possibly prefer it to espresso and syphon. Syphon today was as usual very clean and you do get the berry flavours after first being hit with chocolate.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

bubbajvegas said:


> thank-you chris for the opportunity to have some fun and enjoy some beautifully roasted beans,


You're very welcome - thank you for the feedback


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

RisingPower said:


> Tried it in aeropress for the first time yesterday, absolutely gorgeous and very blueberryish, possibly prefer it to espresso and syphon. Syphon today was as usual very clean and you do get the berry flavours after first being hit with chocolate.


Great stuff, which ratio was that?


----------



## RisingPower

smokeybarn said:


> Great stuff, which ratio was that?


Still using the same equal ratio







I've tried other ratios to no avail, it's either flat and sour, or not enough fruit









I may have slightly overdosed in the aeropress though, was my first time


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

I think this now comes down to a personal preference thing. I can't decide which one to go with..


----------



## bubbajvegas

Maybe sell it as 3x100g bags espresso mix it yourself with recommended 37.5,37.5,25 giving option to go 33 split or whatever suits,could be a pioneering move in blends,worth a trial?


----------



## gman147

The beans are now losing their power a little. Still lovely and drinkable but nothing like they were last weekend.

Huge thanks for the beans Chris and hope my input helped a little. I did try various combo's but I have to say, for my taste, the 45(tanz)/30(col)/25(gr1) was by far the best.


----------



## bubbajvegas

Using up the beans left (saving dumerso for syphon) has worked out with 27% peaberry and 73% finca,lovely choccy grape espresso,good body with nice acidity,very enjoyable


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

bubbajvegas said:


> Using up the beans left (saving dumerso for syphon) has worked out with 27% peaberry and 73% finca,lovely choccy grape espresso,good body with nice acidity,very enjoyable


Contrary to popular belief, good beans don't have to come in a red bag


----------



## aphelion

I think both ratios are really good, but if I had a choice it would probably be the lower dumerso ratio.

(which is slightly weird, because out of the 3 SOs, the dumerso is my favorite).

Just felt the 25% 37.5% 37.5% blend was slightly better balanced.

Thanks for organizing this taste session smokeybarn!

Good luck with the blend


----------



## coffeechap

Have never even tried beans from a red bag!


----------



## bubbajvegas

bubbajvegas said:


> Using up the beans left (saving dumerso for syphon) has worked out with 27% peaberry and 73% finca,lovely choccy grape espresso,good body with nice acidity,very enjoyable


Just had two more of these back to back,beautiful


----------



## Big Tony

Ok, I'm going to try the above blend to see whether it is a good choice. I have tried a few different blends out of these three but like the original suggested one (25% dumerso and the other two split I'm two)

I tried the 33% three way split but thought it was a tad too heavy. I'm going to throw another in the mix and try 27% peaberry, 63% finca and 10% dudumerso ill report back ASAP


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

Now on sale here: http://www.smokeybarn.co.uk/product/purple-ribbon-espresso-blend

As a side note, 'Estelle Bright' won 3rd place at UKBC tonight using the Yirgacheffe Dumerso (though not roasted by us).


----------



## bubbajvegas

Great name,great label and a great description for an exciting blend,definitely recommended


----------



## garydyke1

My order is in cant wait to try this


----------



## aphelion

smokeybarn said:


> Now on sale here: http://www.smokeybarn.co.uk/product/purple-ribbon-espresso-blend
> 
> As a side note, 'Estelle Bright' won 3rd place at UKBC tonight using the Yirgacheffe Dumerso (though not roasted by us).


Cheers smokeybarn..

That dumerso bean is immense!


----------



## garydyke1

3 bags of coffee arrived the day after roast. Superb service!


----------



## garydyke1

I couldnt wait to crack a bag open : )

I know the coffee is still way to fresh to apprechiate fully & will be unstable under 9BAR.

Wacked an 18g dose into the VST and pulled a shot. 22 seconds gave me 32g. Had to try it - that Dumerso comes through totally unmistakable! Bright and loaded with milk choc and funky fruit. Early indications are the roast is excellent - not intruding whatsoever and each coffee is developed enough to contribute - for example when its cooled slightly I absolutely get the ''sweetness is a little honey but mostly dark dark sugar, like treacle or licorice.''... from the peaberry.

Will try another tomorrow when its settled a little and fine the grind a touch.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

Yeah man, this baby needs time! Try opening the bag after 5-7 days and you'll want to just grab a spoon and start eating the beans lol!

One thing I've noticed about the Dumerso is it has such a small window of opportunity. i.e. after initial rest its probably good for a few days, after that, the power quickly fades. Not ideal, but all adds to the quirkiness of the bean I guess.

Thanks for the good feedback though! - It's tough trying to compete with the big labels!


----------



## Sam__G

Have you done away with the selection packs smokey? Couldn't see them on the site...


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

Sam__G said:


> Have you done away with the selection packs smokey? Couldn't see them on the site...


Yes, we've changed the bag sizes so now you have 2 size options (300 & 175). Didn't see much point in continuing the selection packs as now you can pick any 5 coffees you like (@ 175g) and the postage is only £3. More info here http://www.smokeybarn.co.uk/blog-article/pricing-postal-changes


----------



## garydyke1

There seems to be huge range of cup profiles from Purple ribbon.

Just pulled 26.5g from 18g @ 94c in 30 seconds.

Huge turkish delight hit on the mid palate. Bitter cocoa on the finish. A touch over extracted. I think 93c keeping all else the same would be nice.

Earlier prior to a grind setting change I was getting 28g from 18g in 27 seconds and it was super super tangy and bright


----------



## autopilot

Just put my order in with Smokey Barn, looking forward to it. Hopefully the first of many


----------



## autopilot

Wow, I'm loving the purple ribbon. It's delicious in latte and other milk drinks, I'm getting all sorts crazy flavours even through the milk. How are other people drinking this?

Think I just found my new favourite blend. I like it much more than all the 5 blends I tried from a certain retailer with the red bags.


----------



## garydyke1

Brewsmiths_JQ of Birmingham have Purple ribbon on bar as of Monday. I talked 'em into trialling it ; )


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

Thank you all so much, I'm really pleased you're enjoying it


----------



## gman147

Lovely aint it







So glad I got to trial it, so thanks for that.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

Just heard this blend finished 4th best in Caffeine Magazine's UK micro roastery taste test. High five to those who helped develop this blend


----------



## Glenn

Was this the blend influenced by Coffee Forums UK Members?

Well done!


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

Glenn said:


> Was this the blend influenced by Coffee Forums UK Members?
> 
> Well done!


Yes indeed, thanks!


----------



## gman147

You're welcome mate







Was fun to do.


----------



## autopilot

Currently working my through my second batch, love it.


----------



## autopilot

Hi guys. What's changed? I have to say I don't think Purple Ribbon is quite as nice as it used to be, still nice though.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

Couldn't get hold of the Colombia la Cascada so had to replace it with a Sidamo. Will probably retire the purple ribbon blend for a little while and create another new and exciting blend. Unfortunately I just don't have to time to be creative at the moment while working to get the new roastery fitted out.


----------



## autopilot

Fair enough, let is know how you get on


----------

